# Necesito encontrar manual de board MSI N1996



## Yunier Marrero (Jul 14, 2017)

*E*l problema es *que* se daño tarjeta de video y quiero sustituirla ..

*E*l board no trae video incorporado...


----------



## pandacba (Jul 14, 2017)

Si tal es el problema cambia la tarjeta de video y ya! para que necesitas el manual del mother???


----------



## printido (Jul 14, 2017)

Ademas, N1996 no es ningun numero de modelo de placa base MSI:

https://www.msi.com/blog/motherboard-N1996


----------

